# Tutorial: Enable MMOS mode on the Alcatel Idol 4S (and possibly other devices)



## compu829 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

The following steps can be used to enable MMOS mode on the Alcatel Idol 4S with Windows 10:

1. download and install WPAK. It can be found at http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3860780&d=1472659433
2. extract the files of the attached zip and put them in the same directory as "ffutool.exe".
3. Start your phone in Recovery mode (lightening bolt and gear), and connect it to the computer. (the Idol 4S, this is VolUp & Power.)
4. now open a command prompt as administrator and navigate to the path where WPAK is installed.
5. run the following command: "FFUTool.exe -setBootMode 1 ProfileName" Where "ProfileName" is one of the following:
    a. "Default"
    b. "Factory"
    c. "FactoryFullOS"
6. wait for the device to reboot. While it is booting, the startup screen will say "Not For Resale."

To disable MMOS mode, perform the same steps as above, but replace the command used in step 4 with the following: "FFUTool.exe -setBootMode 0"

FactoryFullOS is useful immediately after a flash and before first boot because it will skip OOBE and let you just use the phone. This is good to install Interop Tools and make changes to the device before OOBE is run. Once you disable it after making changes, it will run OOBE. FactoryFullOS also enables the Qualcomm ports so you can use QPST and other Qualcomm tools to interact with the radio. 

Here is a list of optional features that may be enabled only when Manufacturing Mode is enabled: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/mobile/optional-features-for-manufacturing-mode

NOTE: the "ProfileName" for other devices can be found at the following registry key: "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Control\ManufacturingMode" The subkeys that are listed are the names that are used by FFUTool.exe. (There is no space between the M and the a, but the forum keeps adding one for some reason)


----------



## nate0 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this.  Could be getting closer at more development for this device.  I have never used this mode for Windows phones, can you give anymore insight or details on this?  Like how to add features manually or check for what is enabled already?  I do see it opens the diag port like you said. So it could be possible to back up the qc partitions which is good.


----------



## compu829 (Jan 3, 2018)

@nate0 This mode is typically used by device manufacturers for the testing and debugging of retail devices. I think in WP 8 there was a hard-requirement to remove this from pure-retail devices. In Windows 10 Mobile, it is not required to remove these from retail images. I haven't played with it much myself, but it should let you do things that you couldn't normally do like editing the BCD store. If you expand the registry key that corresponds to the MMOS mode being used, it will show you the customizations that are taking place when that mode is used.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks. I was actually able to dump a qcn file from the T-Mobile model last night.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 8, 2018)

This mode also works on the Madosma Q601.  Have only used "setbootmode 1 factory" successfully.  

I've been trying to enable US LTE bands on it. Dumped the nv memory prior and had to restore it after using qpst as I inadvertently blanked out the imei on accident.  Good news is that I successfully restored the nv modem settings from the dumped qcn file which restored defaults and the imei.


----------



## Hikey (Jan 29, 2018)

*new ffutool please*

Could you please kindly help to upload a new version ffutool.exe and its dll ffucomponents.dll ?

My version was built on April 2014. which might too old to have the setbootmode option.
Thanks

```
PS D:\ffutool> .\ffutool.exe
Usage: FFUTool -flash <path to FFU file to apply to disk>
       FFUTool -uefiflash <path to FFU, flashed from UEFI directly>
       FFUTool -wim <path to WIM to boot from RAM>
       FFUTool -skip
       FFUTool -list
       FFUTool -massStorage
       FFUTool -clearId
       FFUTool -serial
```


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 29, 2018)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386


Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'FFUComponents.FFUManager' threw an exception. ---> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'ufphostm, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
   at FFUComponents.FFUManager..cctor()
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at FFUComponents.FFUManager.Start()
   at Microsoft.Windows.ImageTools.FFUTool.Main(String[] args)


----------



## Hikey (Feb 2, 2018)

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386>ffutool.exe -setBootMode 1 Factory
Logging SimpleIO to ETL file: C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool23024.etl

[Device  0]
Name   : Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.1.1
ID     : 00000011-728a-c92f-0000-000000000000
Type   : SimpleIODevice
Failed to reset to specified boot mode. Error 2147483662At least one of the devices failed to execute the operation.
```
Failed on Lumia 640 LTE RM-1073


----------



## compu829 (Feb 8, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386
> 
> 
> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'FFUComponents.FFUManager' threw an exception. ---> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'ufphostm, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am updating the first post with the two missing files. I don't know why they are missing!


----------



## n1203 (Mar 18, 2019)

i can't enter MMOS mode. when i try to enter factory mode, it just shows bluescreen on boot.


----------

